# Info on breeder Pamela Temmallo in Massachusetts



## Reeskim (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello, does anyone have any positive/negative info on a breeder Pamela Temmallo from Tewksbury, MA? Thanks


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You could not give me a puppy from this breeder for free. There are incomplete health clearances for multiple generations on the dogs she has listed on k9data and OFA and the risk is too big for perfectly avoidable major health problems. The code of ethics for Golden breeders has been in place for many years and at this point it is inexcusable for anyone to be breeding Goldens without full clearances on hips, heart, elbows and eyes for multiple generations. To be doing it says that the breeder is cutting corners and using puppies to make money. You can do so much better than this and feel good about giving your money to a reputable hobby breeder. If you haven't done research on this forum, it's a great place to learn about clearances and reputable breeders. Just use the search feature at the top and enter a term like "New England breeder" "New YOrk breeder" "MA breeder" WWW.GRCA.org is also a great place to find puppy referral information by state and by region. A puppy is a huge investment, don't give your money to someone who is farming puppies for money.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You can do a search on this forum, she has been discussed before. I don't know this person or anything about her dogs but not sure any really good breeder would advertise their pups on "puppy find" or any broker type selling venue.


----------



## Reeskim (Jul 20, 2018)

Thank you both very much. I did have reservations because she has several 3 week old pups who will be available in August. From what I have seen, the wait tends to be MUCH longer. She did tell me both the mom and dad are AKC Registered and have OFA certifications, and have amazing personalities. I know that there is a ton more to checking credentials, but it sounds like it may not be an option worth persuing. I have been doing some reading on this forum regarding finding breeders. It is so discouraging, I know it sounds impatient, but we really wanted to get a dog within the next few months. We had to say goodbye to our 17 year old lab a few months ago, and we are just really ready and eager to welcome a pup into our homes and hearts soon. Thanks again for your straightforward opinion. Although we are chomping at the bit to get this done, we also don't want to support someone doing something unethical and unsafe for the breed


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do you have the registered names of the dam and sireto verify health certifications?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Reeskim said:


> ... I have been doing some reading on this forum regarding finding breeders. It is so discouraging, I know it sounds impatient, but we really wanted to get a dog within the next few months. We had to say goodbye to our 17 year old lab a few months ago, and we are just really ready and eager to welcome a pup into our homes and hearts soon. Thanks again for your straightforward opinion. Although we are chomping at the bit to get this done, we also don't want to support someone doing something unethical and unsafe for the breed


I understand 100% how absolutely awful it is to be living without a dog in your home when you are a dog family who has had to say goodbye to a special dog and are waiting on a puppy. The vast majority of the people on this forum understand how tough it is because they've been there. Unfortunately, the demand for carefully bred Golden puppies from good breeders far exceeds the supply. It is going to be a waiting process unless you get lucky and find someone who happens to have had a home fall through for some reason or ended up with a much larger litter than anticipated and kept a small wait list. IT happens, but not very often.

Being open to travel is the best way to shorten your wait time, make a circle on the map and figure out how far you're willing to drive and search every inch. Make a map of every airport hub that's 2 hour flight distance and search those regions. I've flown twice for puppies and it's been very easy each time. If you research and make sure you have referrals from people, there is no reason why you can't fly to pick up a puppy from someone. Both my dogs now are from breeders who aren't local and they have been wonderful and supportive via email and phone call for years.

Consider fostering for a rescue to get your dog fix, they are generally desperate for help where I live and it might help you heal. Whatever you decide, don't rush into a situation until you're very sure and have verified clearances and checked references etc. This site is pretty helpful if you'll reach out with registered names of a breeder's dogs.


----------



## Reeskim (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow, thank you for your support and suggestions, Kristi. I am willing to travel, so I will definitely start looking other places. I really appreciate your advice!!


----------



## vibrantsun2000 (Nov 5, 2018)

Reeskim said:


> Thank you both very much. I did have reservations because she has several 3 week old pups who will be available in August. From what I have seen, the wait tends to be MUCH longer. She did tell me both the mom and dad are AKC Registered and have OFA certifications, and have amazing personalities. I know that there is a ton more to checking credentials, but it sounds like it may not be an option worth persuing. I have been doing some reading on this forum regarding finding breeders. It is so discouraging, I know it sounds impatient, but we really wanted to get a dog within the next few months. We had to say goodbye to our 17 year old lab a few months ago, and we are just really ready and eager to welcome a pup into our homes and hearts soon. Thanks again for your straightforward opinion. Although we are chomping at the bit to get this done, we also don't want to support someone doing something unethical and unsafe for the breed


Hi--I don't know if you got your new Golden Retriever--but I just want to say we got our Golden Girl who we named "Ginger" from this breeder--and this is THE ABSOLUTE BEST DOG ever!!!! She is ahhh-mazing! I would highly recommend this breeder!


----------



## vibrantsun2000 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi--I just want to say we got our dog from Pam Tamello and this dog is absolutely THE BEST!!!! Everyone loves her--she is absolutely beautiful and sweet and we our very happy with our choice to get a puppy from this breeder.

Heather Merritte


----------



## vibrantsun2000 (Nov 5, 2018)

Great breeder--we got our puppy from her and she is THE BEST!

HEATHER MERRITTE


----------



## vibrantsun2000 (Nov 5, 2018)

We got our dog from this breeder after I went to have my teeth cleaned and my Dentist had a male puppy in his office from this breeder who was stunning and I fell in love with him and begged him to "tell me where he got his dog!!!"

almost a year later we have our female Golden from Pam T. and she is awesome--she is gorgeous, sweet, smart--and healthy!

I'm so glad I went into my Dentist's office when he had brought his dog into the office. It was KISMET!

Heather Merritte see my dog on instagram at violetsky008 or violetsky007 I have videos and pictures!!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You really don't have to post 4 glowing reviews.. just post your dog's sire and dam registered name so we can see this breeder has changed her ways. Otherwise, it's just a case of a person loving their dog, not that the breeder is a good breeder.


----------



## Furreal (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi I would like to say that anyone who has actually met the breeder and purchased a dog from her would not be able to say a negative thing about her or her GORGEOUS puppies. I can’t believe anyone would write such things about her or her dogs - she is a respectable and loving breeder. We have 2 dogs from her and we are constantly asked where we got them and if they are show dogs. Keep up the great work Pam - we love you and your dogs ❤ And ours!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

All Golden puppies are super cute and it is rare to find an owner that doesn’t think their dog hung the moon. 

If you want to convince anyone this is a good breeder, provide the names of your puppy’s parents registered names so the health certifications that any responsible breeder would do on both parents for hips, elbows, eyes and hearts can be verified. No one is saying these things to be mean, they are simply pointing out that the health certifications that are the baseline for responsible breeding are missing. It would be like pointing out a contractor is not licensed or bonded. It is not intended to be “mean” to the contractor but that there are basics of that job missing that mean much more risk. 

If you don’t want to post the registration names of your puppy’s parents, your glowing review will remain unsuccessful at convincing anyone this is a good breeder. It will be like many single posts trying to shine up a less than reputable breeders lack of ethics in breeding. Many reading might even think it is the breeder posing as a buyer to try shift attention away from their health risky decisions.


----------



## Coachremy (Jul 5, 2019)

I got my dog from this breeder over a year ago. Pam truly cares for her dogs and was communicative leading up to when our puppy was old enough to bring home. We loved getting weekly videos and photos of the puppies. We did meet with a breeder who came across as a more serious breeder (showing her dogs, having photos and paperwork about champion dogs), but we felt that Pam was serious about breeding quality family pets. I will post their information below. It looks like the mother had all her clearances, but the father is missing hips and elbows. I do know we asked about them, but don’t actually remember seeing them. My vet and I do have very mild concerns about my dog’s hips. It is my understanding that she is no longer breeding my dog’s mother, not sure about the father. 

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=622429
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=622309


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

Reeskim said:


> Hello, does anyone have any positive/negative info on a breeder Pamela Temmallo from Tewksbury, MA? Thanks


 If you are looking at the puppies she currently has on AKC Marketplace and click on the Golden Retriever Puppies link it takes you to the info for the sire and dam. The sire is Temmallos Jasper (SR75933604) and the dam is Temmallos Enchanted Ella (SS01374601). There are incomplete health clearances for both. Jaspers last eye confirmation was Aug. 2014 (this needs to be done yearly) and Ella has no health verifications for elbows OR hips.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Looking like a bunch of ONE POST specials has made its way here..Trying to pad the results maybe? 

So obvious!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Shalala1962 said:


> If you are looking at the puppies she currently has on AKC Marketplace and click on the Golden Retriever Puppies link it takes you to the info for the sire and dam. The sire is Temmallos Jasper (SR75933604) and the dam is Temmallos Enchanted Ella (SS01374601). There are incomplete health clearances for both. Jaspers last eye confirmation was Aug. 2014 (this needs to be done yearly) and Ella has no health verifications for elbows OR hips.


https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1646226 is Jasper's page-- I added the hips/elbows to k9data page. Ella is underaged, so lacks hips and elbows. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SS01374601 The Code of Ethics says 24 months is low-end breeding age since it is the age one can get final OFAs. 
Jasper's eyes are years out of date.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dr. Liz Bohart has a litter in Glouster MA ( Detour x Pixel). Cindy Mcgovern in southern Maine has a litter due ( Gus x Teagan).


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

It's not unheard of hereabouts for an unethical breeder to come on here and post a bunch of glowing reviews under pseudonyms. Not saying that's what is happening here. Not saying it's not what is happening, either.


----------



## charliesmom02129 (Jul 22, 2019)

*Temmallo Goldens*

Hi,

I have a beautiful dog from Pam who just turned 1 on July 6th. I received Pam's information from a friend who has received 3 healthy dogs from Pam. While I cannot attest for the health certificates (besides the links below), I can say that Pam's home is very loving and does breed wonderful dogs, who are all healthy and have extremely wonderful temperament. I have not had any health issues with my dog, and my vet says he is in wonderful condition. Yes, I am biased that I have the best dog (as do you), but Charlie really is a beautiful boy who is extremely loving and friendly. You can find images of my dog here: https://www.instagram.com/chaddiegramz/?hl=en

these are his parents:
Pedigree: Temmallos I Love Brandy
Pedigree: Temmallos Jasper

Pam was great along the whole entire process - sending lots of updates, videos, and pictures when the puppies were born. We will 100% be getting another puppy from Pam when the time is right.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Brandy's eyes are out of date, and her own dam had no clearances on OFA- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1641865
Jasper's eyes are out of date now, and it appears his dam failed elbows and his sire failed hips. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1646226


----------



## charliesmom02129 (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for the extensive research - I think I'll still keep my wonderful Pam Temmallo dog ;-)


----------



## Sakijo (Jul 26, 2019)

(learning how to use the forum, but couldn't delete this)


----------



## Sakijo (Jul 26, 2019)

Ljilly28 said:


> Dr. Liz Bohart has a litter in Glouster MA ( Detour x Pixel). Cindy Mcgovern in southern Maine has a litter due ( Gus x Teagan).


Thank you! I live in MA and am looking for a pup from a good breeder. Do you know how to be in touch with Liz Bohart or Cindy McGovern? I've tried to PM, but since I only have 3 posts (new here), it's not allowing me to. Thank you for any help!


----------



## mtupaj (May 24, 2019)

We also have a beautiful dog from Pam. She is 6 years almost 7 now. We got her in May 2013. She has had the best temperment anyone could ask for -- She is wonderful. Unfortunately, we started having a problem last year with mast cell tumors in her - her third one is getting taken out next week. Not sure if this could have been avoided at all. Otherwise she has been very healthy. She has been a fantastic family dog.


----------



## Liz Ritz (Jun 25, 2020)

Reeskim said:


> Hello, does anyone have any positive/negative info on a breeder Pamela Temmallo from Tewksbury, MA? Thanks





Reeskim said:


> Hello, does anyone have any positive/negative info on a breeder Pamela Temmallo from Tewksbury, MA? Thanks


We got a black lab from Pam and Chris 9 years ago and he was the best dog we ever had. He was a gentle giant. Unfortunately we had to put him down last month at age almost 9 with lymphoma. I really want to get another English black lab but want to make the right decision.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Liz Ritz said:


> We got a black lab from Pam and Chris 9 years ago and he was the best dog we ever had. He was a gentle giant. Unfortunately we had to put him down last month at age almost 9 with lymphoma. I really want to get another English black lab but want to make the right decision.


Based on the above information regarding the lack of health clearances, she is someone I would avoid. If you do decide to purchase a dog from her, I would recommend insurance.


----------

